# Finishing Sauce



## Hawging It (Jan 25, 2019)

I spoke about this product a few days ago. Like a dumb ass I forgot to upload a pic of it. I just tasted it and it is very good. Has the sweet and heat but not overpowering. Will try it today on bacon wrapped venison. PS. Picked it up a Sam's club.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 25, 2019)

Mmmmm, I like pineapple and habeneros too.
Too bad the rest of the family doesn't like the habeneros.

I'm doing Tri-tip in a pineapple marinade this weekend... No chiles.


----------

